# building 4cylinder all forged engine with 95.5mm crankshaft



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

I was never before build engine with 95.5mm tdi crankshaft, so I would like to collect all good info about it.

all internals will be forged, high quality products. power will be beyond 800hp+, turbocharged + big nitrous shoot. 16v head. goal is to have more than 2100ccm engine displacement with good torque from mid range rpm, thats why 95.5mm crankshaft is needed.
plus, with bigger bore pistons, 2100ccm+ should be achived, but I would like also someone here who know how to calculate displacement, help me about it :thumbup:

so, how is best to start? I have tall block from Golf mk3, and also have 1.9 TDI block. need to choose between them, which one is better to start with it, and need to know what further modification and parts are required for both options.

I heard that diesel block are stronger and safer, for big pressures and hp ratiog (but, Boba motoring told me they used KR 1.8 block, without problem, at 1000hp, I think).

if using mk3 tall block 2.0, 159mm rods still have to be used? does pistons have to be custom made for that hybrid?

also, if using TDI block, which rods is used, 159 or 144mm?

tnx

any info is welcome. as I will start now to collect parts.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Long stroke isn't needed for high HP and torque when going forced induction.

Bore X Bore X Stroke X 1/4 Pi X Number of Cylinders = Displacement
83.5 X 83.5 X 95.5 X 0.7874 X 4 = 2091.834 CCs.
or
84.0 X 84.0 X 95.5 X 0.7874 X 4 = 2116.961 CCs

236 mm blocks use 159 mm rods typically
220 mm blocks use 144 mm rods typically

Use of 144 mm rods in 236 mm block isn't possible and use of 159 mm rods in 220 block isn't possible.


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Long stroke isn't needed for high HP and torque when going forced induction.
> 
> Bore X Bore X Stroke X 1/4 Pi X Number of Cylinders = Displacement
> 83.5 X 83.5 X 95.5 X 0.7874 X 4 = 2091.834 CCs.
> ...




more displacement will help to spool-up big turbo earlier. this engine won't be built for high revs. no more than 7300. with nitrous, it will have big power from mid range to high rpm. I think, 95.5mm crankshaft would still be ok for that.
also, long stroke would provide more torque from low range rpm.

so, maximum possible displacement is 2117ccm, if bore is 84mm ?

yeah, I know that you cant combine 144mm rods in 236mm block, and 159mm in 220mm block.

but question is, is 1.9 TDI block 220 or 236? I didnt take a look at it.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Bore limitation is typically 84 mm, though large bores and high boost do not always work together well, as over heating can occur. If you are using a Mk3 TDI block, the height is 236 mm, with small bores and depending on wal thickness, may not be capable of 84 mm bores. Adding more displacement does not effectively mean quicker spooling. Without proper turbo trim and effective engine management and other factors such as cam selection and compression ratio, you are just adding a factor. You need to gauge your intended use for the motor [street, street/track or track use only] and the style of running [endurance, high speed or sporting] that the engine will see and what chassis it will be ran in. 800 hp is a nice goal, but too much of a good thing is just a waste. Long stroke motors, as in a 95.5 mm stroke, at high rpm [anything 6500 rpms and below are fine] will have issues, as a low end torque monster motor will not rev high and make anymore power past a certain point. It is pointless to use a long stroke for high revving, VW didn't use it for anything by diesel powered classes and stayed 92.8 mm and shorter for most all limited stock classes. Don't re-invent the wheel, as there are very few success stories for people running long stroke, high revving motors.


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

turbo is BW S300SX FMW TS 1.00 AR
already used on 2.0 16V engine, with 92.8mm stroke.
got around 4600 rpm, 3 bar of boost pressure (400kpa), without nitrous.

adding 100 - 150ccm in already tested configuration, I'm sure, would help spool.

as I said, regardless of power, engine wont rev more than 7200 - 7300. it would be made to have power from 4xxx - 7200. nitrous also help spool turbo greatly.

but, do you consider 7200rpm to much for 95.5mm crank?

tnx


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

Skoda Octavia TDI 1.9, also have 236mm block like Golf mk3 1.9 TDI ?


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

is all TDI 1.9 blocks "tall" blocks, 236mm ? I have few friends who have these crankshafts and blocks.

would like someone to confirm it to me, because I have good forged rods 159mm for tall block. would like to keep them for this new engine.

also, is there any benefits in using TDI block (in that case, I would use pistons with 84mm bore to get 2100+ccm displacement), compared to ABA tall petrol block?

I heard that diesel block is stronger, and when you get past 800hp, even with best part inside, petrol block failure is possible. I asked Boba motoring, they claim they used 1.8 KR petrol block without problem at around 1000hp.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

ALH blocks used 144 mm length rods to go with the 220mm deck height.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

> Long stroke motors, as in a 95.5 mm stroke, at high rpm [anything 6500 rpms and below are fine] will have issues, as a low end torque monster motor will not rev high and make anymore power past a certain point. It is pointless to use a long stroke for high revving


???
give this a read 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6038704-Stroker-opinions


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> ???
> give this a read
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6038704-Stroker-opinions


Go ahead and spend your money to give it a try. It is a waist in my opinion to do a long stroke motor for most all turbo applications. It isn't worth it.


----------



## Adversary (Feb 13, 2007)

I have bought parts for engine head (super tech oversized valves, valve guides, stronger springs + titanium retainers, shrick turbo cams etc.). soon we will be doing complete head work. 

I won't see engine rev bellow 8500rpm. so, that is change of plan, as higher rpm will be introduced. 

I have tall block (2E) so, now I doubt is it smart to use 95.5mm crank? maybe it is too much for such high rpm. 

I have to choose between 92.8 and 95.5. 

would like to hear your opinions. 

which is maximum safe and usable rpm for engines with (implying all other parts is up to level for high rpm, of course) : 

- 86.4mm crank ? (it is not option for me, but I would like to know anyway) 
- 92.8mm 
- 95.5mm


----------

